# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  What are these insects?

## mmxx55

Hi All, 
Calling upon all pest experts to help me identify what these are? 
I live in Burwood East in Melbourne, and am not sure if it's the summer time or a bigger issue at hand? 
Seem to find these guys around our rear sliding door, window frames and sometimes some of the air ducts in the bathroom. 
House is built on a floating floor and is about 19 years old (brick veneer). 
Pest Control was last completed ~ 2 years ago. 
Thanks in advance
Kevin

----------


## r3nov8or

Bit blurry  :Smilie:

----------


## InsaneAsylum

always called these a "midge" 
question - do you have any peace lily flowers in the house?
if so, put a nice layer of sand at the base of the plant, on top of the soil. for some reason, these things attract midges like a fly to a piece of dog @@@@. putting a layer of sand over the dirt stops them.

----------


## mmxx55

Thanks for the replies.  
No peace lily flowers in the garden, but here's a zoomed in version of the same image, hopefully with a bit more detail. It's only about 3mm long at most, so it makes it hard to take a photo of. 
Others have suggested that it is garden cockroaches? It might be attracted to Melbourne's recent humidity and the poo from a new puppy we have had. Our garden is small and predominantly mulched. 
Going to control bomb the house as well for good measure..

----------


## InsaneAsylum

yeah that looks more like a baby roach. we hardly get them but there must be something going on with the weather as one was in the house this morning

----------

